# So Who is in Sussex?



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Guys

Sussex is long overdue a meet so who is Sussex based and would be interested in meeting up ?

( Anybody on the Sussex borders always welcome )

Cheers

Trev


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

No one by the looks of it.....

We'll come so your not billy no mates!! :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I am from sussex :wink: :wink: :wink: I may come.


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

I've been to Sussex... :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'll come.. :wink:


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

I know at least one person who lives in Sussex - Trev :wink: 
...and possibly a second - Ian not sure about him though.

So that must mean I can come  
Jay


----------



## jeules0 (May 28, 2010)

Ok, so just to be clear, this is a Kent meet in Sussex! :lol: :?


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

jeules0 said:


> Ok, so just to be clear, this is a Kent meet in Sussex! :lol: :?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Starting to look that way :lol: :wink:

So come on guys where are the rest of the Sussex peeps ?


----------



## Bert (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Trev,
I technically live in Surrey but since we are right on the border with Sussex does this count  
I have been looking out for the next Sussex event (er...Kent/Sussexish) so let me know when and where and I will check the diary.

Cheers,

BerTT


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Good to hear from you BerTT haven`t seen you since the joint meet with the Solenteers.

Once I have set a date I will Pm you to make sure you don`t miss it.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## wardy36 (Jan 23, 2011)

im in west sussex and from the look of this post im very lonely with not many friends!!!!


----------



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

Trev

I'm here down in Bognor!

Regards

David


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

wardy36 said:


> im in west sussex and from the look of this post im very lonely with not many friends!!!!


 :lol: :lol:

Don`t worry wardy we will find you some friends mate. :lol: :wink:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm here still trev, was that you that passed me in 5 oaks yesterday? Was going to text and ask you but felt as we were both driving it was not the safest option....


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

denTTed said:


> I'm here still trev, was that you that passed me in 5 oaks yesterday? Was going to text and ask you but felt as we were both driving it was not the safest option....


Yes it was mate I had just popped into five oaks to view my replacement seat covers ( saggy seat problem ) before they replace them on monday. Had a similar problem with my mk1 and it took audi three goes to match the colour of the leather so thought it best to check them before letting them loose on the car.


----------



## CastorAcer (Oct 5, 2010)

Well, I'm definitely from Sussex (Mid-Sussex) and I've been looking forwards to a Sussex meet. Count me in!


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

CastorAcer said:


> Well, I'm definitely from Sussex (Mid-Sussex) and I've been looking forwards to a Sussex meet. Count me in!


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Look forward to having you along, keep an eye on the events thread and I will get something posted shortly.


----------



## CastorAcer (Oct 5, 2010)

ttrev21 said:


> Look forward to having you along, keep an eye on the events thread and I will get something posted shortly.


I'll keep them glued...


----------



## bmwe30init (Jul 16, 2010)

im in east sussex


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

bmwe30init said:


> im in east sussex


Where abouts in East Sussex are you mate?


----------



## Hairydave (Jun 30, 2009)

I have not been to a meet before, but could be up for this one work allowing! Im Kent Sussex borders. Let me know dates when you know please.


----------



## fozzie34 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Trev, I'm from Sussex too (Steyning). I would also be interested in a Sussex meet.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hairydave and Fozzie good to see some new faces coming along well done boys


----------



## xblader (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi i am in east sussex Eastbourne, would love to meet if pos :lol:


----------



## bmwe30init (Jul 16, 2010)

ttrev21 said:


> bmwe30init said:
> 
> 
> > im in east sussex
> ...


Brighton  would be up for a meet


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

All these names down and the rep seems to of forgot to organise a date :lol: :lol:

I might come along to keep the Kent numbers flying


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

TT51 said:


> All these names down and the rep seems to of forgot to organise a date :lol: :lol:
> 
> I might come along to keep the Kent numbers flying


Some people are so impatient :lol: :lol: Don`t worry mate I am on it.... :wink:


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Trev,
You know I can be up for traveling up your way for a meet - let me know when you have a date.

Are you hoping to make the Solenteers treasure hunt on the 27th?

All the best


----------



## daveyboy527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Sussex here too (Worthing)


----------

